# Good First Budget Flashlight



## NuclearOption (Mar 1, 2016)

I am very new to the world of flashlights and I am looking for a good budget flashlight to begin with..

I see the BLF A6 recommended as a beginner light... I have plenty of 18650's from another hobby

I have 2 questions 1) is banggood a reputable seller? and What lens tint?

Here is the light http://www.banggood.com/BLF-A6-CREE-XPL-1600LM-7-4modes-EDC-LED-Flashlight-p-991823.html

Thanks in advance for any insights offered


----------



## emarkd (Mar 1, 2016)

The BLF A6 gets recommended often because its a great value - a _lot_ of light for a little money. I personally think its a bad recommendation for a beginner. Its known for being kinda touchy and finicky. Its like driving a hotrod car - its faster and more fun than just about anything else on the road, but it also requires a bit more care to operate it safely and may need more repairs and tune-ups to keep it going - if that analogy makes sense. I really wish we didn't see it recommended to inexperienced users so often. Buy it if you want it, but if your goal is to have a super reliable light that just gets the job done, there are better choices out there.

With that out of the way, yes banggood is one of the better, more reputable Chinese vendors. If you've never ordered directly from China before, be aware that shipping is generally very very slow, so be prepared for a wait. You can usually "upgrade" to a slightly faster option for a very small fee and its usually worth it.

As for tint, that's a very personal choice. Most folks seem to prefer a neutral white tint, which would be the 3B in the A6. Its kind of a "pure white" daylight tint. A1 is more efficient and therefore slightly brighter, but its also much cooler, often bordering on being blueish which isn't very natural. The 5? tint will be very warm, closer to an incandescent bulb.


----------



## NuclearOption (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply... What light would you recommend? The only real requirement I have is 18650 powered


----------



## tops2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe check out the dazed1's Nitecore MH20 in the group buy? I didn't join that group buy but sounds like it'll be a good deal. I joined the Olight S1 group buy and it was a good price.

I considered MH20 before and seemed to be a good powerful compact-ish light. Only minor negative to me is cycling through all the modes (especially if you can get used to and like Zebralight user interface).

Main reason I didn't go for it was ended up diving in and trying a Zebralight and now I've joined the cult of Zebralight!


Otherwise the Convey's sounds like an interesting budget light too but I didn't look carefully into their line.


----------



## akhyar (Mar 2, 2016)

NuclearOption said:


> Thanks for the reply... What light would you recommend? The only real requirement I have is 18650 powered



I would suggest Convoy S2+ with stock 3*7135 driver (instead of the more powerful and brighter 8*7135) light, which can be had for less than 15 bucks including shipping from Banggood.
My recommendation for the 3*7135 is that you get more runtime at the expense of brightness, i.e. around 400 lumens max vs 1000 lumens for 8*7135 driver.
The lower lumens also means that the lights won't run as hot if use at maximum brightness for extended period.

The Convoy is easier to programme too, and get this, my 2 S2+ has way much better built quality over my bare BLF A6.
As the above poster reply, BLF A6 is not what I called as "newbie friendly" light.

As for tint, I tend to go for neutral or warm white, but it alls boil down to preference.
I have lights frm warm white 4000k tint to cool white 6000k tint and they all serve their purpose, as I like warm to neutral white for flood and EDC, while for throw, I prefer cool white


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 2, 2016)

A6 is a GREAT starter. Also, check out the *BLF D80* (gear best is seller),* X6 *& the *X5*. All of those are some of the best values for the dollar period. 

If head size isn't a issue, meaning holster carry or hand carry, then the D80 or the X6 gets my vote. But, I do really like the reverse feature in the UI of the A6. BTW: I own each tint in all of these lights and use them pretty often. I recommend them to all friends and family. Those that heed my message have been blown away with the lights. Especially when you consider the price! 
As for tints. That is a very personal choice. They are all good IMHO. If* I* had to *choose* just one tint? *5A*, followed by 3D. This is not for performance reasons, just visual pleasure. 
As for Banggood & Gear Best: I have heard the good the bad and the ugly. Your expectations will drive your feelings. I have reasonable expectations of them, and they have come through with nearly 50 plus orders over the years and no real problems. *Shipping* time is *SLOW*. But it is *FREE*! I have had packages arrive in as little as 3 weeks and some take 2 months. So take that for what it is worth. 

So, welcome to the forum.


----------



## NuclearOption (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for all input... I was impatient before I got the feedback, I ordered the BLF A6 and Convoy S2+ to get started..

I will keep you all posted when they get here! I am hoping for a little quicker shipping as Banggood said they are shipping from the US wharehouse


----------



## millguy (Mar 2, 2016)

When I ordered my A6 from the US warehouse, it took about 1 week to arrive.


----------



## chadvone (Mar 2, 2016)

My last 4 orders from us warehouse have arrived in less than 5 days. Convoys are top notch lights for the money.


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 3, 2016)

NuclearOption said:


> Thanks for all input... I was impatient before I got the feedback, I ordered the BLF A6 and Convoy S2+ to get started..
> 
> I will keep you all posted when they get here! I am hoping for a little quicker shipping as Banggood said they are shipping from the US wharehouse



I haven"t got the BLF A6 but do have an S2+ & love it.


----------



## JasonJ (Mar 4, 2016)

Nothing wrong with any of the lights mentioned here. Nothing at all. Enjoy your new lights when they arrive, and be sure to share your thoughts on them as well.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 25, 2016)

For a budget light my first port of call would be a Costco or similar retail shed where bargains galore hang out.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2016)

hm, looking @ those post ill also give a A6 a try, will be spare light - main trying to get EC4S


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

In small form, the a6 makes an easier to carry EDC, for some reason i do get a whine on medium on 18350 and have no idea why!

Quite like the black 18350 with the bare(had 3 bare 18350 bodies at different times which do not fit due to threads..........all were replacements, all apparently sorted.............refunded now but just be aware if you decide on the bare 18350 body!)





Next to the s2+ in 18350 flavour


----------



## Poppy (Mar 27, 2016)

ven said:


> Next to the s2+ in 18350 flavour



I second, or third the recommendation of the Convoy S2+ lights. 
I have a few at 1400ma. Which is 4*7135 chips. Same reasons as given above.

Yesterday a short body arrived in the mail, and I am presently trying it out as an EDC size. I found that it actually fits pretty well in the watch pocket of my jeans. I can still get my hand in my pocket to pull out my keys, and my skin doesn't get caught on the clip, or the edge of the light if it was carried in the same pocket.

So mine looks the same as ven's above, but in Red, and with out a clip.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Few different flavours, like them all(colour wise)


----------



## mpett1 (Mar 30, 2016)

What did you wind up buying? If you didn't buy yet I would recommend The green/grey Ozark Trail lights at walmart good bang for the buck.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 11, 2016)

Fenix E35 or Olight S20 might be a good budget choice if your budget is around $50


----------

